# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  تعديلات قانون الطفل في مصر لسنة 2008

## امل

مرفق بالمشاركة ملف مضغوط عن آخر التعديلات لقانون الطفل في مصر لسنة 2008

----------


## Rabeh2001

عاجزين عن الشكر

----------


## Rabeh2001

رائع وجميل جدا

----------


## مصطفى قنعان

لم استطيع بعــــــــد الحكم على المنتدى لانى لسه مشترك حالاً

----------


## مونيتا

[align=center][table1="width:95%;background-color:crimson;"][cell="filter:;"][align=center] 
 ثانكس  على القانون وعلى فكره بحث الدبلومه بتاعتى  فى قانون الطفل 2008 وثانكس مره تانيه 
[/align][/cell][/table1][/align]

----------


## lawyer66

لك الشكر     الف شكر نتمنى المذيد

----------


## سعيد بريد

شكرا على القنون ده كنت محتاجه

----------


## وائل نتاوى

شششكرا جدااااااااااا

----------


## hg.udl

:Friendship: الف الف شكر على هذه المعلومات

----------


## khaldkasem

شكرا على المجهود

----------


## fooza mimo

عندي سؤال من فضلكم جميعا 
المادة واجبت التطبيق في اجازة الوضع هل هي المادة سبعين من قانون حماية الطفل وهي 3 مرات خلال مدة الخدمة 
ام المادة 91 من قانون العمل رقم 12 لسنة 2003 والتي تنص على انها مرتين خلال مدة الخدمة 
ارجو الرد لاهمية الموضوع مع ذكر المواد القانونية المؤيدة للرد

----------


## حسن ابو على

لو سمحتم يريت لو حد عنده اى معلومه عن(الاجراءات الجنائيه فى مجال الاحداث )

----------


## اسما

ميرسى كتير على المجهود الذى بذلتموه لخدمة الباحثين فى علوم القانون

----------


## حسن على

جزاكم الله خيرا عنا

----------

